# Value of Mountain dew bottle



## edteach2 (Apr 4, 2017)

I picked this up at a flea market and did a bit of research. The book by Bridgforth says its worth around 300 dollar. I have also been told that the prices in this book are inflated. Its the mt dew bottle jugged by frank Walter swifty and bill


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 4, 2017)

Hello edteach2! That bottle is a harder to find hillbilly dew. The book is dated 2001 so many yrs ago. Maybe 300 back then but I still think inflated also. Today I am not sure what that would be worth. More than your common hillbilly bottle for sure though. Maybe 50$ or more. Hopefully others will lend an opinion. One any dew collector would like.(including me)


----------

